# Slingplayer app from slingbox



## Calvin386

I have been using this app trouble free for over a year now.

Today when I opened it, it was connecting normally. Then a pop up window came up that said "invalid password" followed by an entry box.

Below that it said "Admin Password" with a on/off toggle.

Below that was a yes and no box.

I am logged in under my Dish Network user id and passord.

Does anyone know what to do with this new pop up?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Usually when you get an Admin Login popup, it is a setting with your computer that may have changed. Would you provide your login information to me so I can test your account with my equipment here to see if I will get the same popup? Would you also send a screen shot of the popup box? Please let me know. Thanks.



Calvin386 said:


> I have been using this app trouble free for over a year now.
> 
> Today when I opened it, it was connecting normally. Then a pop up window came up that said "invalid password" followed by an entry box.
> 
> Below that it said "Admin Password" with a on/off toggle.
> 
> Below that was a yes and no box.
> 
> I am logged in under my Dish Network user id and passord.
> 
> Does anyone know what to do with this new pop up?


----------



## AZ.

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Usually when you get an Admin Login popup, it is a setting with your computer that may have changed. Would you provide your login information to me so I can test your account with my equipment here to see if I will get the same popup? Would you also send a screen shot of the popup box? Please let me know. Thanks.


Ray, sounds like hes talking about a phone? I wouldnt call DOL or DRA web page an app.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

The web page is not an app but there are apps for different phones that allow the user to use DRA or DO with their phones. Thanks!



AZ. said:


> Ray, sounds like hes talking about a phone? I wouldnt call DOL or DRA web page an app.


----------



## Calvin386

Sorry, I left that out. It is the iPhone app sold by Slingbox.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

"Calvin386" said:


> Sorry, I left that out. It is the iPhone app sold by Slingbox.


The company is Sling... But that leads to another question...

Are you trying to use the Slingplayer app? Or the Dish Remote Access app?


----------



## Calvin386

Stewart Vernon said:


> The company is Sling... But that leads to another question...
> 
> Are you trying to use the Slingplayer app? Or the Dish Remote Access app?


Slingplayer app for iPhone.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Ok... I thought at some point there was an update to the Sling app that stopped it from working with the 922. Dish wants everyone with a 922 or the adapter for other receivers to use the Dish Remote Access app and that one is free.

Have you tried that app ?


----------



## Calvin386

I just downloaded the Dish Remote Access app. What a great app!

The Sling app was good but the controls were laggy and cumbersome. Still a good app though. I have used it alot, trouble free until this last glitch.

The Dish Remote app's controls are much better. Looks like I will not have to figure out what is going on with the Sling app after all.

Thanks guys...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Glad we finally clued in on the right solution for you... Something you posted clicked in my head and I thought that might be the issue.


----------

